# '67 GTO Spare Tire/Wheel



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Greetings All,

Just doing some clean-up and resto in the trunk area. Nothing major needed, just repaint, new mat etc. Car came without a jack or spare. I bought a bumper jack/lug wrench on ebay. I'm trying to find out if the spares originally came mounted on a rally II (which are on the car) or a standard steel wheel.

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

My 68 spare had the same rim that the car came with. The spare was part of the tire rotation.


----------



## Fxnjetz (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks dimitri


----------

